# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  مكياج عرائس ،،

## شذى الزهراء

*مساء عطر الورد ..*







[/RIGHT]
 



*اتمنى عجبكم ،،*
*دمتن بوود،،*
*م،ن،،*

----------

دمعة على السطور (05-18-2010)

----------


## أم علاوي 2

مررررررره روعههههه

سلمت يمناك عزيزتي

لاعدمنا جديدك 

تحياتي

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

وااااااااااااااو

صراحة غااااية في الإبداع 

تقبلي مروري

----------


## ليلاس

*ميكـ آب حلوـوـو ..*

*تسلمي يــ الغاالية ..*

*لــ روعهـ الإنتقاء ..*

*الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية ..~*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------


## مجد0

*رووووووووووعه يسلموووو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مررررررره روعههههه
> 
> سلمت يمناك عزيزتي 
> لاعدمنا جديدك  
> 
> تحياتي



*الاروع وجودكِ ام علاوي*
*ربي يسلم هالطله وماننحرم منها*
*دمتي بووود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> وااااااااااااااو
> 
> صراحة غااااية في الإبداع  
> 
> تقبلي مروري



 
*مشكوورة بسومة ع المرور الحلوو*
*لاعدمت تواصلكِ الغالي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *ميكـ آب حلوـوـو ..*
> 
> *تسلمي يــ الغاالية ..*
> 
> *لــ روعهـ الإنتقاء ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية ..~*
> 
> *لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*



 
*ليلآس*
*شكرا لجمال الاطلآله هنآ*
*ربي مايحرمني التوآصل*
*دمتي بحب..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *رووووووووووعه يسلموووو*



 *مجد ..*
*يسلمكِ ربي وجودكِ هو الاجمل هنآ..*
*لاخلا من التوآصل..*
*ودي لكِ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

حلووو ..والرابع تقريباً أكثر شي لفتني..

يعطيك العافية حبابة ع المحتوى المميز والجهد المتألق..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-21-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة .. 
> حلووو ..والرابع تقريباً أكثر شي لفتني.. 
> يعطيك العافية حبابة ع المحتوى المميز والجهد المتألق.. 
> موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
> دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل



 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*الاحلى وجودكِ دموووعه*
*ربي يعافيكِ ويسلمكِ من كل شر*
*ماانحرم هالتواصل الطيب* 
*دمتي بووود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الله رووووووعة*
*اكثر واحد الرابع زي دموع ههههه*
*تسلمي شذوي على الطرح*
*وعقبال ما نشوفش وانتي عروسة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني من روعة جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## دلع روحي

وش عندهم الطقااقات هنـــــا

  ياافديت  ...   هيـا بدوون مكيـاج  تززن وربي  بس كذا ماعندهـا  سالفه، .,’


 انا افضل النـاعم احلا بكثير


 مشكورهـ  .. باانتظار جديدك ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *الله رووووووعة*
> 
> *اكثر واحد الرابع زي دموع ههههه*
> *تسلمي شذوي على الطرح*
> *وعقبال ما نشوفش وانتي عروسة*
> *ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
> *وربي ما يحرمني من روعة جديدك*
> *تقبلي تحياتي*
> 
> *دمتي بخير*



* ربي يسلمكِ من كل شر نهووض*
*الرووعة وجودكِ انتِ غنااتي*
*وعقبال ماااشوفكِ احلى عروس بعد*
*وماانحرم هالطلات الحلووة*
*دمتي بعين الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> وش عندهم الطقااقات هنـــــا
> 
> ياافديت ... هيـا بدوون مكيـاج تززن وربي بس كذا ماعندهـا سالفه، .,’
> 
> 
> انا افضل النـاعم احلا بكثير
> 
> 
> مشكورهـ .. باانتظار جديدك ..




*دلع روحي ..*
*مشكووورة خيه ع المرور الحلوو*
*لاعدم من التواصل* 
*دمتي بخير*

----------

